# sicily chartering beware - Velasud



## Daniel_d (Jul 4, 2012)

In short we had a disastrous chartering expericene with velasud last summer, we spent 3 days moored in the harbour waiting for their staff trying to fix the boat. We'll avoid them in the future.


----------

